#   >  -836

## rx3dpk

-836.
             ?

----------


## rx3dpk

!
       ,  RA1ZW,      ,  .      ,          .

----------


## UA3MCH

> RA1ZW         ,  ,    ,    .


 , pse.    .     -836    -    :Smile:

----------


## rx3dpk

.

----------


## redd

?   ,   4,   .       ?     ,     .       ,    ,         ?

----------


## 1968

! 
  -2.   71, 13.
                   10-?      ?
   UA4AU.

----------


## 1968

*RD3VC*, ,  .          .  RA9FMN      -2    74.      ,   ,    71 -      .        ...        -   .
  !!
UA4AU

----------


## R2DHG

, .      ?      -  ,        -      ,    :Razz:

----------


## CHACK

> ,


   -836  -842     !      ""!

----------


## CHACK

> !!!


...     ,  -  .  (RV4LK) -2009 ( 3 2010).
  -836      "".

----------


## ra9dm

> 


 ,     ????       ....   .     ???  :Shocked:

----------


## ua3rbj

> ,    ,   .


  .  :Smile:

----------


## ut7mk

-2    836             - 5    2    2-2

----------


## victor008sl

!  -  2   137-       2-9  2-10   -
  ?     .    .   .  , !

----------


## victor008sl

-    837    836  -     :Razz:

----------


## victor008sl

!       3.

----------


## UA3LEE

.. ,  ..  ""   -2  -836, ..    -  :Razz: -11 ,    -,  ,   18 (  )

----------


## victor008sl

24

----------


## LY2PJ

,     .     ,     , ,     .

----------


## UA3MCH

> -836 ""


    -836 "" :::: 

-835 ""              1.5 - 18 
-836 ""/""   1.5 - 24 
-837 ""              3    - 24

----------


## victor008sl

836    

 .       ,

  1500-2000 - .      .

*  16 ():*

   


   victor008sl;   12:20.


*

*

----------


## victor008sl

,   ,    ,         -
- .

----------


## victor008sl

-     .    
   21
        -
 ?      2-9  2-10

----------


## victor008sl

2       :Crazy:

----------


## r3ld

74

----------


## UD3SCQ

-836     2 -46 1800 ?

----------


## UD3SCQ

?   -

----------


## apg

.      160 .

----------

